# HELP! rear diff fluid change



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

In the middle of it now. Trying to get the bolt off to drain the fluid has left me stuck. it was terrible trying to break it free and after a few turns some fluid is starting to drip out ever so slightly but the bolt will not move any more. I gave it a push and seems to not budge to go back in either. I have no idea what to do.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Have a butane torch? Heat gun perhaps? Warm the plug and ever so gingerly turn it out. Chase the threads and install a NEW plug when ready.

DO NOT forget Friction Modifier. Using a SYNTHETIC replacement oil with F.M. in it? Make sure its the CORRECT type F.M.


----------



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

I have Mobil one fully synthetic 75w-140 to put in. the f.m. I got seems a bit generic, I was reading its supposed to use the f-type not the gm type. this stuff has listed that it will work for everything on it... but after the trouble with the drain plug Im going to let the dealership take care of it I think. I'll return that f/m but just have them put in the mobil one fluid. When I check with them they said it could be $100 for it depending on what type of fluid. I'm hoping my supplying the fluid will keep cost of it down a bit. and if they bust up that plug, I can go yell at them instead of me wondering what I got myself into this time.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Just my 2 cents but Dyna Austrailia specs dino fluid and not synthetic for this diff. I've had Royal Purple and Mobil 1 and neither worked as well as Torco


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

I second the use of Torco fluid and FM for these cars. The diff is much smoother and operates with far less noise or issues.


----------



## amdoverclocker (Dec 21, 2010)

I 3rd the Torco. Only way to go.


----------



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

I will defiantly make a trip back to autozone to return that stuff then. that you all for the help


----------

